
Putting the Tesla HEPA Filter and Bioweapon Defense Mode to the Test - ghosh
https://www.teslamotors.com/blog/putting-tesla-hepa-filter-and-bioweapon-defense-mode-to-the-test?utm_campaign=Blog_050216&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=social
======
beamatronic
"In other words, Bioweapon Defense Mode is not a marketing statement, it is
real. You can literally survive a military grade bio attack by sitting in your
car."

That is so fucking metal!

